# Using a sky yellow house card



## valdenn (22 Jun 2006)

I am about to purchase an Active Sky yellow house ftv card. Can someone give me instructions as to how I should use this in my Sky box? I'm not intending to use this in my sky+ box as I realise I can't record using it.
Does this card, used for Channel 4 purposes, need to stay in the box, does it overide the existing card, do I need to use the new card each time I wish to view Channel 4?
Lots of questions but really need to know.

Thanks in advance.
V


----------



## gordongekko (22 Jun 2006)

you need to keep the card in the box when you want to watch channel 4 but make sure the phone line is not connected to the box when you have the card in the box.


----------



## roxy (23 Jun 2006)

valdenn said:
			
		

> I am about to purchase an Active Sky yellow house ftv card. Can someone give me instructions as to how I should use this in my Sky box? I'm not intending to use this in my sky+ box as I realise I can't record using it.
> Does this card, used for Channel 4 purposes, need to stay in the box, does it overide the existing card, do I need to use the new card each time I wish to view Channel 4?
> Lots of questions but really need to know.
> 
> ...


 
What are these yellow cards? Is it just Channel 4 you get and where can you get them? Ta


----------



## tallpaul (23 Jun 2006)

roxy said:
			
		

> What are these yellow cards? Is it just Channel 4 you get and where can you get them? Ta


 
They are UK activated Sky cards that have BBC, ITV, Channel 4 and five in the first five slots on the EPG. It also has BBC3 & 4 and ITV 2, 3 &4 on the EPG. You can also pick up other FTA stations such as Sky News and a lot of shopping channels.

They come up pretty frequently for sale on eBay...


----------



## roxy (23 Jun 2006)

tallpaul said:
			
		

> They are UK activated Sky cards that have BBC, ITV, Channel 4 and five in the first five slots on the EPG. It also has BBC3 & 4 and ITV 2, 3 &4 on the EPG. You can also pick up other FTA stations such as Sky News and a lot of shopping channels.
> 
> They come up pretty frequently for sale on eBay...


 
Thanks for that. I'll head onto ebay now to see if I can pick one up, boy do I miss Big Brother, sad I know! Can Sky cop on that you have it if you have the phone line in, is that it?


----------



## gordongekko (23 Jun 2006)

if you are buying a card off ebay make sure its an active card .


----------



## Guest107 (25 Jun 2006)

you only get channel 4 and channel 5 with it


----------



## gordongekko (25 Jun 2006)

from what i remember you also get bbc 3 and 4 and itv 3 and 4 in the correct epg positions plus sky 3


----------



## ribena (3 Jul 2006)

If you have a UK address where can you purchase a Yellow House Card?  I have a sister living in the UK but she doesn't know where to look for this card for me.  Can you buy it in a shop or can you only get it online and if so, where (other than ebay if possible)?


----------



## Ballyman (4 Jul 2006)

Ring SKY and order it. They will post it out to her address. I think they charge £20 for it. She can either activate it herself in her SKY box, if she has one and then post it over to you or you can do it yourself by ringing SKY when you receive it.


----------



## Guest107 (4 Jul 2006)

www.freesatfromsky.co.uk

buried in there she can order for £20

it must be in the name of the TV licence holder at her address, up to 4 cards per address


----------



## Ducky (8 Sep 2006)

I ordered a Freesat Card on Ebay a couple of months ago and now the channel 4 keeps showing up as if it needs to be upgraded.


----------



## rkeane (8 Sep 2006)

You can tune in itv without one of these cards.  dont know about channel 4.


----------



## tallpaul (8 Sep 2006)

Ducky said:


> I ordered a Freesat Card on Ebay a couple of months ago and now the channel 4 keeps showing up as if it needs to be upgraded.



I'm guessing you haven't used the card in a little while. Just leave the card in the digibox overnight (or up to 24 hours) and it should update...


----------



## breazer (1 Nov 2006)

Ducky said:


> I ordered a Freesat Card on Ebay a couple of months ago and now the channel 4 keeps showing up as if it needs to be upgraded.


 
Hi Ducky,
Did your Channel 4 return after you left the card in the digi box overnight


----------



## denise1234 (1 Nov 2006)

gordongekko said:


> you need to keep the card in the box when you want to watch channel 4 but make sure the phone line is not connected to the box when you have the card in the box.


 
Is there a specific reason box cannot be connected to phone line while this card is in?


----------



## propertyprof (1 Nov 2006)

I live in the UK - I cant get RTE1/2 TV3 & TG4 - is there anyway I can get them?


----------



## legend99 (1 Nov 2006)

propertyprof said:


> I live in the UK - I cant get RTE1/2 TV3 & TG4 - is there anyway I can get them?



Only available on an Irish Subscription....as such you would need to have someone set up an Irish sub and post you over the card...and I think the box as well as the card and box might be married....not sure about that, but certainly the only way to get the channels is via an irish connection.


----------



## propertyprof (1 Nov 2006)

if I had to get an irish sky card what it the most basic cost - I have the full package here so would just be buying it for those channels mentioned


----------



## denise1234 (10 Nov 2006)

Bought one of these on ebay after reading posts on them. put it in my sky box last night. Just checked it while ago and some of the channels are working (BBC1 and BBC2 and ITV1) but Channel 4 and others showing that they need to be upgraded. Have read on previous posts that can take up to 24 hrs to activate but am just wondering if its normal for channels to come on bit by bit. Also should i have my box connected to phone line while this card is in and if not why not? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## allyjm (27 Apr 2007)

anyone want to swap an irish basic package for a uk one? i really want to watch rte/tv3/ch6


----------

